# Aeropress for multiple cups



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anybody use the aeropress to make multiple cups of coffee. Im thinking of using it for making after dinner coffee for 5.

I wondered about buying a second aeropress to make 2 at a time

Or should I forget it and use a cafetiere?

Since buying a mazzer mini grinder and aeropress Im reluctant to go back to cafetiere. However Ive only ever had cafetiere coffee using shop bought pre ground, so perhaps it would be much nicer with fresh beans, freshly ground.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The question isn't so much "can it be done?", more "would it be wise & get a good result?". I'd forget it for 5 people & get a 1.5l cafetiere.

If brewing the cafetiere using your Mini to grind, the Aeropress (or two) could be useful for filtering the coffee at time to serve?


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought it was a long shot, but as Im still learning about the aeropress, I thought there was a chance there may be a method that could create enough shots quickly.

Ive always found a cafetiere bitter and not great tasting. I imagine though that buying some decent beans and grinding them when fresh could transform the method into good coffee. Ill search on here for cafetiere brewing advice


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Prime cause of bitterness in a cafetiere is particles of coffee making it into the brewed coffee, so giving them time to sink/not disturbing them when you pour/filtering them out are all valid ways to avoid bitterness. Taste before you pour too, if bitter leave longer & see if it improves.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

MWJB said:


> The question isn't so much "can it be done?", more "would it be wise & get a good result?". I'd forget it for 5 people & get a 1.5l cafetiere.
> 
> If brewing the cafetiere using your Mini to grind, the Aeropress (or two) could be useful for filtering the coffee at time to serve?


I've kind of been doing this lately but it takes ages to drip through and I'm impatient so have used the plunger to push it through quicker. You just have to unscrew the filter before removing the plunger to do the second cup or else it sucks the paper up and ruins it.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Prime cause of bitterness in a cafetiere is particles of coffee making it into the brewed coffee, so giving them time to sink/not disturbing them when you pour/filtering them out are all valid ways to avoid bitterness. Taste before you pour too, if bitter leave longer & see if it improves.


Thanks for the info, Ive been looking out for ways to use a cafetiere and the method on the hasbean site suggests removing the coffee grounds before plunging.

It seems the chemex can make a few cups at a time so perhaps I will try that too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Podengo said:


> Thanks for the info, Ive been looking out for ways to use a cafetiere and the method on the hasbean site suggests removing the coffee grounds before plunging.
> 
> It seems the chemex can make a few cups at a time so perhaps I will try that too.


What grinder would you be using for the Chemex? It would likely be a very large adjustment from Aeropress with the Mazzer (though no reason to suggest it won't work), French press/cafetiere won't need such a big change in settings (maybe none at all). Maybe it's just me, but committing ~52-70g of coffee to a pourover (without some practice runs) isn't something I'd be mad keen on doing at dinner?


----------

